# Cinesamples CineSnares (Released $99)



## Cinesamples (Feb 16, 2010)

[align=center]*Introducing Cinesamples CineSnares:*






[/align]

[align=left]http://www.cinesamples.com/products/cinesnares/[/align]

*CineSnares* is the first installment of cinesamples’ next-generation orchestral percussion line. Featuring a groundbreaking combination of sampling, scripting and microphone perspectives, Cinesnares is designed to replace aging percussion libraries and add a new, fresh, realistic sound to your track.

-Pristine Recordings at the legendary Manhattan Center Studios (Same stage as Drums of War)
-100% Natural Reverberation
-Unprocessed, Natural Cinematic Sound
-Three Microphone Perspectives (Close, Mid, Far)
-“Live” Mixing via the Kontakt GUI
-Huge Round Robin/Velocity Layers – up to 16 layers and 12 Round Robin
-Tempo Synced Rolls
-Snares On/Snares Off/Rims/Rim Shots/Rolls
-Concert Snares, Military Snare, Piccolo Snare, Huge Civil War Snare, and more…
-$99 (special intro price)

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey - cool avatar Cinesamples! 

.....

Also, nice library!


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples CineSnares (Demos Up)*

*HEADS UP*

The demo at the bottom doesn't work - it brings you to a Yahoo! page with:

*Did you mean:The Adventures of Sergeant Major Seven - Alex Pfeiffer *

And the actual demo link starts with *http://search.yahoo.com*

Cheers.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 16, 2010)

Works fine here.


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 16, 2010)

hmm, double-checked... seems okay here.
We JUST transfered to a dedicated server like 4 hours ago, so maybe there's some DNS propagation issues.
(whatever that means... i just wanted to sound smart)


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples CineSnares (Demos Up)*

Maybe you should tyy it somewhere else w/a different ip address.






The screen capture doesn't show the mouse, but the mouse was hovering over the demo. See the link? http://search.yahoo.com/search...

Cheers.


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples CineSnares (Demos Up)*

Here is a little Mike Patti video special:

http://www.cinesamples.com/videos/

ala noodle


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey Riff, 

Hmmmmm......
What happens when you click play?
Does the music work anywhere else on the site for you?

MPatti


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples CineSnares (Demos Up)*

Mike (squared) - nice job for sure. Not that it really matters if you did (I'll do the same) - BUT were these samples for the short YouTube demo Eq'd at all. I l like what I am hearing. There are three sample sets I can't have enough options of (in order)


1. Strings
2. Pnos
3. Snare drums


--put me on this list for this one.



Rob


(sorry for calling you guys 'squares' but I call em like I see em. 8) )


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples CineSnares (Demos Up)*



CineSamples @ Wed Feb 17 said:


> Rob Elliott @ Wed Feb 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike (squared) - nice job for sure. Not that it really matters if you did (I'll do the same) - BUT were these samples for the short YouTube demo Eq'd at all. I l like what I am hearing. There are three sample sets I can't have enough options in (in order)
> ...





Impressive regarding EQ - makes any tweaking from there so much simpler. Sign me up. Where's the freaking 'cowbell'? You know I have a fever...... o


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples CineSnares (Demos Up)*

Screencast from Alex P of his demo:

http://www.cinesamples.com/videos/
[align=center][/align]


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples CineSnares (Demos Up)*

Snares sound great!

What would be a really nice addition to this lib would be a bunch of MIDI files of military drum patterns...

A great time saver that would be =o


----------



## synthetic (Feb 18, 2010)

Fun! Looks really cool.


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples CineSnares (Demos Up)*

Available now.


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples CineSnares (Released)*

Oops I made a mistake posting the price - I should just let Patti do all the html stuff. Price was supposed to be $99 intro price and $119 after intro price.

-Barry


----------



## dadek (Feb 20, 2010)

'add to cart' button isn't working for me.

-mac, firefox 3.6-

-I tried Safari and it worked. Downloading now. Thanks!


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 20, 2010)

boy oh boy!! Where's our head at??? Three issues in one thread.

Okay, we fixed the add-to-cart issue!

MP


----------



## gregjazz (Feb 23, 2010)

Here's an example I wrote using the marching snare from CineSnares: http://www.gregjazz.com/upload/CineSnares_March.mp3

The rolls (which, using the mod wheel, you can morph between dynamics) are really fun to play, and the dynamics are great!

The other cool thing is the ability to mix the close, mid, and far mic signals to get exactly the ambiance you want.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Feb 23, 2010)

Sounds good.!

One question: How is the lib in regards to poly and ram consumption?


----------



## gregjazz (Feb 23, 2010)

The largest patch takes around 200 MB of RAM, with all the mics loaded. Single mic presets are around 50-80 MB of RAM. CPU usage is generally 1-5%.


----------



## windshore (Feb 23, 2010)

Sounds Awesome! Definitely on my short-list. Do you have an ETA on the Toms and Crashes yet? Will they become a package (all 3) together?


----------



## TARI (Feb 23, 2010)

Congratulations on this new release Mikes!! =o 

Awesome sound and awesome demos.

Best,

Tari


----------



## lehmannmusic (Feb 27, 2010)

please ignore


----------



## IvanP (Mar 2, 2010)

Awesome, as always, Mikes!

'been toying around for a while with this, I'm really pleased, the hall sounds as good as ever and I can say you have a trademark sound with your samples, neat sound...love every patch!

Keep 'em coming, guys!! awesome quality!

Best, 

Iván


----------

